# Keep finding these Jensen amps!



## aaron7 (Feb 5, 2012)

Found a third matching Jensen amp today while out hunting for good stuff... now I'm on the hunt for more shapes and sizes! :laugh:


----------



## LucidusRex (Apr 6, 2012)

they were really not bad for the money and surprisingly did sound fairly good with proper use.

ive got a 100x4 that reminds me of a dumb blonde,.. great to look at, performs well at her soul duty, but something is left to be desired in the "brains" dept. when confronted with overload, knowutimean, vern?


----------



## aaron7 (Feb 5, 2012)

oooo I'd love to add it to the wall if you'd part with it. I'll warn you though... didn't pay more than $5 for any of these


----------



## LucidusRex (Apr 6, 2012)

aaron7 said:


> oooo I'd love to add it to the wall if you'd part with it. I'll warn you though... didn't pay more than $5 for any of these


maybe once i get to 100 posts ill start listing some of my stuff for sale, god knows i need to make some room.


----------



## dales (Dec 16, 2010)

[email protected]


----------



## audiobaun (Jun 8, 2011)

Critical Bill said:


> maybe once i get to 100 posts ill start listing some of my stuff for sale, god knows i need to make some room.


im needing to make some room myself..guess i need to start to post some..trial n error on the first couple,and get bashed im sure..lol,,believe it or not..those old jensen are more than likely better than alot of newer made amps to a certain degree..lol:laugh:


----------

